# United States Pan Car Championships



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey guys, I thought I would create a discussion area for this race. Any questions you may have about the race can be posted here. Just in case you may have forgotten the "411" Here it is:



> Hey guys, I just thought I would take a little time to tell you about the first ever United States Pan Car Championships. It will be April 28-May 1 2005 at Hobbytown San Antonio in beautiful San Antonio, TX. The classes being run are:
> 
> Pro10 6 cell stock
> Pro10 6 cell modified
> ...


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

That's a lot of classes!


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

collins77 said:


> That's a lot of classes!



Yes I know! I am trying to keep options open for people, whether they race oval or road course


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Looks like a lot of you are excited about this race! I am working on a new website as we speak, so hopefully it will be ready in a couple weeks


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey guys, I just came up with an interesting little concept. I plan on using ROAR rules for qualifying with these exceptions:

1. Instead of using the Q-points system with best 3 scores out of 5 rounds, we will take everyone's three best times out of the 5 rounds
2. Those 3 times will be combined to give a racer's overall time (which will be used to set mains. In case of a tie, best single round will be the first tiebreaker)
3. If a racer DNS a round, they will be given a 0/5:00. 
4. If a racer DNF a round, their time will be the number of laps they completed before the DNF/5:00

Of course this is open to criticism and change


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey guys, we are using the ROAR Q-points system. Also, Pro10 19T GT1 is a provisional class along with F1 2WD (6 cells stock motors). Hopefully I will have the complete rules posted on our new website (which is being constructed as you read this). Any questions, comments and positive reinforcement can be sent to [email protected]


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Ok, a couple things I gotta mention. 

First, the race has been rescheduled to May 13-15 due to a date conflict with the ROAR Gas Offroad Nationals in nearby Harlingen TX. Second, we are not using the ROAR Q-points system because we will only be going three rounds in qualifying. We are working on the official race schedule and hopefully that will be ready and posted up here in a couple weeks.

Also, we will not be running the F1 2wd class (due to a seeming lack of interest). The entry form is in the process of being updated (due to the change of date), and we are finalizing our sponsor list. Hopefully all taht will be ready to go before the first of the new year.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Well turns out the flyer got done early so here it is! (Please indicate T-shirt size since there isnt a spot for it there


----------



## mxrich (Dec 27, 2004)

I just got the word on the race. Looks like a great idea, it's a shame about F1 since there are a lot of them out there. With any luck I'll be there. The riverwalk is cool, that might convince the wife to go. (so I can RACE!)


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Yeah it is a shame to be honest. Im a big fan of F1 and I would have liked to see those cars racing down there. Hopefully the F1 Challenge draws well and maybe F1 will be on the docket next year (Itd replace GT1 as the 19T class if it doesnt draw well)


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Let the odyssey begin! (Entries are now open, you have until April 30 so get em in!)

We will have decals ready to go hopefully this week for all the entrants. I will post pics of them when I get the final design work.

Also, the T-shirts are being finalized (with sponsor logos and everything) so hopefully I can post those pics up here as well.

All I have left to say is...


THE US PAN CAR CHAMPIONSHIPS ARE COMING...ARE YOU READY?


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

I just finished talking with the owner of Hobbytown San Antonio and if you wish to enter a second class it is $25 for the second class and $15 for the third class or thereafter. Also, we are making an exemption for ONLY the 12th scale oval class (due to the lack of available bodies on the market): If you run 12th scale stock or mod oval ONLY, you can run a GTP body if you cannot find a 12th scale NASCAR body for your car.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

take it to the top!


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

mxrich said:


> I just got the word on the race. Looks like a great idea, it's a shame about F1 since there are a lot of them out there. With any luck I'll be there. The riverwalk is cool, that might convince the wife to go. (so I can RACE!)



Thatd be great! See if you can get any friends to come with ya. The more the merrier!


----------



## HighSpeedGrafix (Mar 20, 2003)

*Decals were shipped!!*

RACERS!!
Decals were shipped to the race organizer and the race track down in San Antonio. 

Let me know if you are registered and want one. Unfortunately I dont have a picture of a sample.

Thanks for being patient.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

I got samples of the decals and and all I can say is you guys will not be disappointed. You did a great job Mike


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Well we got just over 2 months to go! Hope you guys are about as excited as I am...It's been tough but seeing this race come to fruition has definitely been a real treat. I am working on some final details but all we can do now is wait for May 13 to arrive


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Only 1 month to go. The track at Hobbytown San Antonio has been updated for this race. hopefully I will have pics soon


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey out there!

We will be having a US Pan Car Championships live chat tonight starting at 10PM EST

The chat is taking place at www.chatshack.net/uspancarchamps


_Hey Hankster, if this is in violation to the ToS I will edit this post appropriately. _


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

After much deliberation and seeking advice on various issues, I have made my final decision regarding a few gray areas in the rules for the race. I have decided what motors will be allowed as well as what batteries are allowed as well. I apologize for the fact that the rules have been in a constant state of flux the last few months. I have had to enlist a lot of help looking into the various nuances and newest developments involving ROAR (whose rules we are using for this race). I realize that not everyone will be happy with the decisions I make but I would rather have a fair race with stable rules than an unfair race where the rules change almost at will.

First off, your entry needs to be POSTMARKED before April 30 (if you are sending it in by mail) If you would like to enter in person you it has to be received by Mr. Baisdon by the close of business on April 30 to count for early registration. Please make all checks payable to Hobbytown San Antonio and put US Pan Car Championships in the memo line. Ron Meloni is working hard on the T-shirts for the race. We will sell T-shirts at the race. (We may be giving some away but that isn't set in stone yet)


----------



## TJMoore (Feb 6, 2005)

What's the website


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

TJMoore said:


> What's the website


http://www.ahsrc.com/united_states_pan_car_championsh.htm It aint much but it's what we have to work with until we get the one with all the bells and whistles done


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Ok guys, 

After some VERY lengthy talks with my partners in San Antonio, here are a few amendments to the USPCC rules: 

1. 3300 max battery size (because the 3600 and 3700 batteries are not officially legal and we are running ROAR rules we cannot allow anyone to run those batteries. I apologize to any of you who have switched over to the higher capacity batteries but that is the final word on that 

2. 4 cells for 12th scale, 6 for 10th scale (except 10th oval which runs 4) 

3. Brushed motors only 

4. The early entry date has been waived as well as the late fee. We will take entries until 9:30 AM May 14. But if you are one of the first 25 people to enter you will get a free t-shirt (We will be selling shirts at the track as well). It is $35 for the first class and $15 for each additional class 

5. For 12th scale oval, it is 4 cells maximum and NASCAR or GTP bodies (ROAR has allowed GTP bodies due to there being a limited avilability of 12th scale NASCAR bodies)

CLASSES WILL BE RUN AS THEY APPEAR ON THE FLYER with the one exception as noted


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

we have updated the rules for the USPCC based on new updates from ROAR, especially for all 12th scale classes and for the 10th scale oval classes as well


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

6-cell mod 1/10th.... wow, I want video of that!


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Greg Anthony said:


> 6-cell mod 1/10th.... wow, I want video of that!



lol...I will see if about that


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

As you can see, I have had to make a few changes, in response to some VERY negative backlash I received. I know that this could be an unpopular decision, but it is my decision nonetheless


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey folks, I got this message from a guy in california and I thought Id bounce it off of you

"Its like advertising a race for 1970's. pacers..yeah there will be some who will have interest but how many gonna tow them to Texas! to race? 

I think not. bowy. 

US PanCar Guy.. heres what you should do. 

Look throughout the US and have areas where poklep actually run these cars./. then have a local race there.. go to the poeple and create a series.. like the rc pro dirts series or TCS.. then have a nationals after that. Just haveing a antional champs don't mean anything. 

You need to build on local racer scenes first then have a big meet in the middle. 

You should call your texas race us pan car champs series race #1 then have one or two on the west coast , central and east and south east. each race has a winner and runners up. you build momentum that way to lead up to a nationals. 

Without local support in different areas it makes no sense for anyone to go that far for a club race. 

Take a look at the rcpro sereis, TCS or HPI Challenge.. then you understand." 

In short, what do you think of "The Road to the US Pan Car Championships" There would be regionals across the country over the next year with a big final race as opposed to just having one big race in a location that not everyone can get to?


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey guys, we are getting ready to launch the new and improved US Pan Car Championships, but we are going to do things a bit differently. We want to see tracks showing a propensity to maintain a successful pan car club racing road course and/or oval program (10th AND 12th pan car) before we go handing out regional sites. My buddy Brad is the point man on that so if you are interested, you have to email him at [email protected] (this is an independent project of his involvement with ROAR, its just that he doesn't want his personal email address overloaded with unnecessary emails). This sound like something you could get behind?


----------

